

Ask HN: Source for important, brief, programming news? - huarache

Is there a blog, rss feed, or twitter account out there that provides brief descriptions of only the most important news stories for programmers?<p>Something where the titles tell the important details, where the authors aren't trying to meet a quantity quota and are fine going a week w/o an article if there's been nothing significant, where the topics are fairly general (I'll keep a close eye on my personal stack on my own), something with a philosophy along the lines of "only the stuff that you absolutely must know as a developer" or "things that will still be important in a year."<p>When I look at the news sources I go to daily I can't help but think that 99% of what I read won't matter tomorrow, let alone in a year. I'd really like to just ditch it all (side question: anyone done this for an extended period of time? experience?), but I'm hoping there's a way to get just the 1% that's important.<p>I tried to think of some topics and stories from recent months that I'd want to know about if I canceled all other news sources, here are some:<p>- Google buys ITA, $700M
- Eclipse Helios 3.6 released
- Oracle buys Sun, $7.4B
- Java Play 1.0 released, a popular Rails-like framework
- iPhone 4 announced, renames iPhone OS iOS, anounced iAds, available June 27, new: very hi-res screen, video chat on wifi, multitasking  
- Ubuntu 10.4 released, faster boot, dark (less orange) theme, social networking features integrated
- New MacBook Pros
- HP bought Palm, $1.2B, webOS on printers/tablets?
- Amazon bought woot, plans to stop retailing and just produce monkey rap
- Chrome 6 released, new: vp8, built-in pdf support
- Flash 10.1 released
- Scala 2.8 RC released, new: compiler plugins,...
- Android 2.2 released
- x,y,z will support Google's VP8 codec in HTML5
- RIP, I mean RIM, buys QNX
- Android 2.2, faster with JIT
- Rails 3 beta<p>So basically acquisitions, major releases of popular languages, frameworks, libraries, and hardware.<p>You get the idea. So yeah, know of anything like this?<p>Alternate questions: Thoughts on interesting-information (noise) overload? Ideas for creating the proposed news source? I haven't watched the points on HN stories much, but maybe the stories with the most points correspond well to this list? (I wouldn't be surprised though if they correspond more to entertainment than "what will matter in a year.") Maybe a group twitter account run by programmer editors? Other ideas?
======
gtani
Here's the (small) universe of existing apps:

searchyc.com;

subreddits;

infoq.com; artima.com; theServerside.com and .net;

Lambda the Ultimate

Delicious and stackoverflow tags.

